# 2009 Kink Whip - Good Choice?



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm selling my mountain bike and going to buy a bmx.
Why? Parts are cheaper and I can ride it at our skatepark.
I've been looking at this Kink, and it sounds pretty good to me, I', just wondering if anyone has heard anything bad about it, or what's up.

Here's the Specs:
Full chromoly main frame
100% chromoly fork
Kink sealed integrated headset
alloy frontload stem
chromoly Kink High bars,
Kink grips,
3-pc tubular chromoly cranks,
sealed Mid BB,
25T Kink chainwheel,
36H front hub with 3/8" axle,
sealed 36H rear cassette with 14mm axle and 9T driver,
Alienation PBR front rim,
Alienation Black Sheep rear rim,
Kenda tires,
Kink Pivotal seat and post,
Tektro U-brake,
20.75" Toptube.
28 lbs.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Been looking at the same bike for myself, go for it! Good price too. Refuse to sell my 26er though


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

That looks like a great bike! I've been searching for something like that. Only question I've got is what pedals those are... Looks great for the 350$ price range!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

My friend just got one. The stock pedals are ****, so he replaced them with trailkings. otherwise, nice bike!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

pro said:


> My friend just got one. The stock pedals are ****, so he replaced them with trailkings. otherwise, nice bike!


Alright, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok,
Well, I'm down to either this bike, or the Fit TRL1....
which would you recommend?
or
the FBM executioner...
I'm 5'11'' and weigh 145 lbs.


----------



## jourdain1123 (Oct 18, 2008)

aeffertz91 said:


> Ok,
> Well, I'm down to either this bike, or the Fit TRL1....
> which would you recommend?
> or
> ...


dam i jus got the bike yesterday itz th best bike in the world! and im 6"2


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*chromoly?*

Website says chromoly main triangle, I'm guessing back end is hi-tensile steel. Just saying. It's definitely time to buy a 20" for the skatepark.


----------

